
Thousands of Hong Kong protestors parting to let ambulance through [video] - Ultramanoid
https://twitter.com/chowtingagnes/status/1140300351381344256
======
Ultramanoid
It's a tweet in Japanese, but from Agnes Chow Ting, a Hong Kong activist who
is doing her best to inform Japanese people directly about the protests.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agnes_Chow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agnes_Chow)

